# cage lighting for a 5'x2'x15"



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a cage 5'x2'x15" and i was wondering if that was good for an adult tegu if i take him out everyday and let him roam for 5 hrs a day also i need ideas for light and heating the cage already has heat raidiant panels and sliding plexiglass doors that lock but i need to figure out a way to get the heat at 105 for basking and the 80s for normal and lighting in there if the top is solid wood


----------



## Jbrew_Tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

pauljr456 can you post some pics so we can get an idea of what you are working with to see if it can be modified to be larger? That is a little on the small side in my mind for an adult, but others might have some better input. Is it made of a material that can be cut easily so it's Length and Width can be added to? I am constructing one right now that is 6ft long because most enthusiast/hobbyist say you can get away with a 6ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft(height) but a 8ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft. is the best way to go.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jbrew_Tegu said:


> pauljr456 can you post some pics so we can get an idea of what you are working with to see if it can be modified to be larger? That is a little on the small side in my mind for an adult, but others might have some better input. Is it made of a material that can be cut easily so it's Length and Width can be added to? I am constructing one right now that is 6ft long because most enthusiast/hobbyist say you can get away with a 6ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft(height) but a 8ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft. is the best way to go.


the material is acctually malenium 

[attachment=4149]

my phone flipped it upside down


----------



## Jbrew_Tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

pauljr456 said:


> Jbrew_Tegu said:
> 
> 
> > pauljr456 can you post some pics so we can get an idea of what you are working with to see if it can be modified to be larger? That is a little on the small side in my mind for an adult, but others might have some better input. Is it made of a material that can be cut easily so it's Length and Width can be added to? I am constructing one right now that is 6ft long because most enthusiast/hobbyist say you can get away with a 6ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft(height) but a 8ftx3ftx2ft to 3ft. is the best way to go.
> ...





Never heard of it and tried looking for a sec but nothing came up. Do you think it could be cut and/or modified? Or can you send me a link to this material and I will check it out and let you know what I think.?


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jbrew_Tegu said:


> pauljr456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jbrew_Tegu said:
> ...




its hard to describe the material but see if you can come up with something i got nada


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

would be amazing for baby tegu but 6x3x3 is good and 8x4x4 is the best i used plywood stained it let it airout for a month then go my tegu


----------



## Jbrew_Tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> would be amazing for baby tegu but 6x3x3 is good and 8x4x4 is the best i used plywood stained it let it airout for a month then go my tegu



Yea most definitely a 5'x2'x15" for a baby or yearling. The height is not as important as the L and W. Tegus are not necessarily climbers, but that depends as well on the tegu they are like ppl they are all diff. I have heard of some loving to climb in their baby to yearling ages.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jbrew_Tegu said:


> monstruo-the-tegu said:
> 
> 
> > would be amazing for baby tegu but 6x3x3 is good and 8x4x4 is the best i used plywood stained it let it airout for a month then go my tegu
> ...



But he will have free roam most of the day


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

that wont work it would be way better if you just got 6x3x3

please do not take short cuts with tegus they wont be happy or healthy if they have a small cage like a 5x2x2


----------

